# Betta "Puppy Begging"



## goldeentrix9898 (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't take this anymore. My betta is just too cute!!! He's also a glutton and incredibly snooty. 
Whenever I sit in front of the tank, my betta immediately swims to the front of the tank, stares directly into my eyes and goes: "Fooooooooooooooood? " 

Of course, usually this is when I've already fed him. And so, I proceed to ignore him (which is extremely hard). Seeing that I have no intention of giving him food, he will start dancing around and flashing his fins (not flaring) at me, swimming into his toys and showing off. After about 20 seconds of this, he will come back to the front of the tank and look at me like: "Now food? ".

Again, I refrain from giving him any munchies. Now he gets mad. He will start swimming back and forth rapidly in front of the tank all angry and irritated. I can almost hear him screaming: "FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!! D:<" 

When he starts doing this I'm always afraid that he'll hurt himself by ramming into one of his toys or something, so I just force myself to walk away from the tank.

I swear bettas have more personality than 100 other tropical fish combined.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

that's adorable! ^.^

I agree about the personality thing, they are all different in their own way lol

those pictures are really cute


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I love their feed me dance! When mine does it I put the tip of my finger in the tank and he'll swim to the far side then swim as fast as he can and headbutt my finger.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Umm no my betta is cute lol lol 

My bettas act like a chicken


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

How adorable! Lovely fish btw goldeentrix


----------



## goldeentrix9898 (Mar 4, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> I love their feed me dance! When mine does it I put the tip of my finger in the tank and he'll swim to the far side then swim as fast as he can and headbutt my finger.


Mine ignores my finger if I just stick in it and hold it still, but if I jiggle it a little and move it around, he goes full sniper mode and will zip across the entire tank at jet speed to go after my finger.


----------



## goldeentrix9898 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Umm no my betta is cute lol lol
> 
> My bettas act like a chicken


Chicken? Does he peck at the substrate like mine does? I do admit it's kind like a chicken pecking around for food. He'll also use his fins to stir up the substrate and then he'll nom on anything that floats out. He finds the ocassional detritus worm and he'll eat that with gusto. (I have tried and failed to completely remove detritus worms from my tank, my water parameters are perfect and I vacuum the substrate very often, but my tank is heavily planted and it's impossible to remove all of the plant gunk. Oh well, they serve as snacks for my betta  )


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

goldeentrix9898 said:


> Chicken? Does he peck at the substrate like mine does? I do admit it's kind like a chicken pecking around for food. He'll also use his fins to stir up the substrate and then he'll nom on anything that floats out. He finds the ocassional detritus worm and he'll eat that with gusto. (I have tried and failed to completely remove detritus worms from my tank, my water parameters are perfect and I vacuum the substrate very often, but my tank is heavily planted and it's impossible to remove all of the plant gunk. Oh well, they serve as snacks for my betta  )


Tank is bare bottom so its easier for him to find extra food snd let me tell you in my tank there is no such thing as leftover food


----------



## goldeentrix9898 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Tank is bare bottom so its easier for him to find extra food snd let me tell you in my tank there is no such thing as leftover food


My betta lives with lambchop rasboras and red cherry shrimp, so live plants are very necessary in my tank. I have to have substrate for my plants lol. But my betta loves messing with the gravel, and I think it makes my tank look very nice.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

goldeentrix9898 said:


> My betta lives with lambchop rasboras and red cherry shrimp, so live plants are very necessary in my tank. I have to have substrate for my plants lol. But my betta loves messing with the gravel, and I think it makes my tank look very nice.


Awh how cool very neat


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

My other betta, Sami, used to get angry if I didn't kneel down and look at him. He'd flare at my legs until I sat down and he could see my face! Of course this was followed by his "pf I don't care about you" attitude 

My Grimm however does like goldeentrix's! He dances for me and I can just feel him pouting when I refuse to feed him. Then, of course, when I do he attacks it like I starve him :sarcastic:

Don't even get me started on his playfulness! He won't flare but he'll bite me if i stick my finger in and let me pet him haha!


----------

